# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Как перенести базу  из Предприятие 7.7 на 8.2. ВДГБ НКО?

## dimetar

Как перенести базу фонда из Предприятие 7.7 539-й релиз на 8.2. ВДГБ НКО 4.4.1.2? Подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Q10

сначала обновила 7-ку до релиза не менее7.70.558 (скачала 562:  http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%98-!!!/page86 ), потом в 8-ке открыла файлик переноса данных предварительно его скачав вот отсюда во 2-ом посте:     http://www.1c-pro.ru/topic42152.html   еще у меня запрашивался файл :V7PLUS.DLL (он должен быть в любой базе 7-ки. Скопировала и вставила в нужную базу 7-ки) Запустила в 8-ке перенос данных и все окей!

----------

